# How to install manpages without sysinstall?



## zeiz (Feb 8, 2009)

Sysinstall doesn't work on my machine (segmentation fault, core dumped). I managed to install almost everything but how to install manpages?


----------



## vivek (Feb 8, 2009)

Grab latest source code (use cvsup) and go to  /usr/src/share/man

```
cd /usr/src/share/man
make install
```


----------



## noobster (Feb 8, 2009)

Alternatively, you could go to /cdrom/7.1-RELEASE/manpages and run ./install.sh.


----------



## trev (Feb 9, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> Grab latest source code (use cvsup) and go to  /usr/src/share/man



Use csup (part of the base system), not cvsup (ports).


----------



## zeiz (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you very much guys!


----------



## tangram (Feb 10, 2009)

The difference between vivek and noobster is that with vivek's suggestion you can get more updated man pages.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (May 30, 2011)

vivek said:
			
		

> Grab latest source code (use cvsup) and go to  /usr/src/share/man
> 
> ```
> cd /usr/src/share/man
> ...


There are two problems with this approach.  One is that of the pages installed via this method, there may be inconsistencies with the actual installed binaries.  Two, this method doesn't install the complete man page set and you will miss many entries from commonly used utilities.

The real set of instruction to do this properly is:
Install the src matching your version, the run the following commands:`# cd /usr/src``# make all-man maninstall`


----------

